# BAGHDAD | IRAQ



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Republican Palace

















Tomb of the Unknown Soldier

































Shaheed Monument









Hands of Victory Triumphial Arches

















The Swords of Qadisiyah









Al Rashid Hotel

































Iraqi Ministry Building










Smoke from a car bombing seen in the distance









Ba'ath Party HQ









Iraqi defense Ministry









Jerusalem Gate









Al Salam Presidential Palace

































































On the Tigris









The unfinished Al-Rahman Mosque (Jan 2008)


























Saddam square



























Tigris River Palace









Seventh of July Bridge





























Baghdad Sheraton Ishtar









Farmland around Baghdad


















Eastern area of Baghdad



















Apts


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* Adventist Church*











*Ctesiphon*


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the pics of Baghdad. I had no what the city looks like. They have some impressive structures, and the place is surprisingly green.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

impressionant beautiful!!


----------



## markod (Jul 25, 2005)

Great pictures. Baghdad is nicer than you would think it is.

RIP to all the coalition soldiers who have died bringing peace to this place and all the civilians killed in the 'crossfire'.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, this place sure has potential to be great city to visit. I hope war will and soon and all those magnificient and monumental will be restored and opened for public access.


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Interesting thread. The city itself actually seems like an okay place (excluding the turmoil and all)


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

My name is Baghdad...Tina Arena


----------



## clearsky (Oct 8, 2006)

^^Is it safe to say that you personally didn't take the shots? hno:

The people of that country have as good of a potential as those in GCC. The only thing they lack is FREEDOM.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow... wow... wow...


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Sunset










Tigris


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Aerial View


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Babylon ( reconstituion)


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for the photos. Certainly will be a great destination in 15 or 20 years when the chaos has settled.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Lovely pictures.
It's too bad it's a dangerous region right now. Beautiful area.
Looks like there's quite a bit of pollution there though? Lots of smog in the pics if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

markod said:


> Great pictures. Baghdad is nicer than you would think it is.
> 
> RIP to all the coalition soldiers who have died bringing peace to this place and all the civilians killed in the 'crossfire'.



And rip to all the Iraqi soldier who were slaughtered by coalition forces.


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Baghdad is a very beautiful city with a rich history, it is just a shame that the city has only recently been turned into a battleground, threatening its rich monuments and history. Citizens of Baghdad have had a hard life considering what their city has been through, I hope one day this city will rise again like the pheonix it used to be.


----------



## mikejosh77 (Mar 12, 2008)

*BAGHDAD*

Fist of all I tell you Iraq is an Islamic country and a historical country. Baghdad is a capital of Iraq and of Baghdad Governorate. With a metropolitan area estimated at a population of 7,000,000, it is the largest city in Iraq. Now at this time Baghdad change into a battleground. After the death of sadam their circumstances completely changed. So I hope one day Baghdad will recognized as a peaceful city of Iraq.


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

Shame about the fake war there, it's a beautiful country. On behalf of all good people...Sorry Iraq and everywhere else that is attacked for it's resources under huge propoganda lies.


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

The war should be ended now. I think all reasonable people would agree. Then maybe Iraq can be free to showcase itself for all it's amazing beauty


----------



## Platypus (May 3, 2006)

goschio said:


> And rip to all the Iraqi soldier who were slaughtered by coalition forces.


and RIP to all the victims of Saddam Hussein's brutal regime.


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

*free the soldiers and civilians.*

Why should so much weight rest on the soldiers' shoulders. And why should any more innocent civilians have to die in brutal circumstances. Whatever the original reason (what happened to Bin Laden I thought he was the target?? Then all of a sudden we zoomed in elsewhere???), there is no longer any reason for it now.

FREE THE US SOLDIERS FROM IRAQ! 

So many are going AWOL and asking for refuge in Canada, until Harper started to refuse them. They are people primarily not killing machines.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice city!


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Baghdad really is abeautiful city.

Judging by these pictures, I think there will be a huge demand for tourism in Baghdad in the future, maybe in 15 to 20 years, if everything has settled down.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hopefully it will come back like the phoenix in the ashes in the future.

This isn't the first time that Baghdad was overrun. kay:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

"Once we destroy America, the Belgrade-Baghdad axis will rule the world." - what my Iraqi friend wrote in my schoool yearbook back in 1999

Cheers to that:cheers:


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

*Iraq*



10ROT said:


> Hopefully it will come back like the phoenix in the ashes in the future.
> 
> This isn't the first time that Baghdad was overrun. kay:


That would be nice for sure. But also, I guess, pretty much everywhere in the world has been overrun at one point or another, in the past but that's where these things should be staying, the barbarian past. We should learn from our mistakes and quit warring. It's just so tragic that it happens anywhere, anymore. Really, enough's enough.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Still so much potential in the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

CrazySerb said:


> "Once we destroy America, the Belgrade-Baghdad axis will rule the world." - what my Iraqi friend wrote in my schoool yearbook back in 1999
> 
> Cheers to that:cheers:


One day in good time.

:cheers:


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

CrazySerb said:


> "Once we destroy America, the Belgrade-Baghdad axis will rule the world." - what my Iraqi friend wrote in my schoool yearbook back in 1999


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

The Shaheed Monument is one of the most beautiful monuments anywhere. The rest of Saddam's constructions I don't much care for. I like Iraqi mosques...a pleasing amalgam of Egyptian and Persian styles. Hopefully happier days will come soon to Baghdad.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics - I would love to visit Baghdad in the future when the nation have stabilized - it looks so lush compared to the southern cities


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Outside the Euphrates alluvial, there is endless desert, yet they built buildings with the same sand-like color. :bash:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> Outside the Euphrates alluvial, there is endless desert, yet they built buildings with the same sand-like color. :bash:


They probably use the local stone or mud-brick, which would explain the color being similar to the desert.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Syria and Iran should help Iraq in the war against the terrorists and the US troops should leave. 
After that Iraq will have a bright future and Bagdad will become a diamond again.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

tanzirian said:


> They probably use the local stone or mud-brick, which would explain the color being similar to the desert.


Yeah, down south you would see almost endless fields of sun drying bricks for local contruction..

Personally I like the 'sand colour' it looks great when there's green plants and trees around..


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nostalgic pics of Bagdhad!

It's really sad how is the situation in this historic city!

Wonderful monuments and buildings!


----------



## JimMasters (Apr 14, 2008)

Tom_Green said:


> Syria and Iran should help Iraq in the war against the terrorists and the US troops should leave.
> After that Iraq will have a bright future and Bagdad will become a diamond again.


It's all over the news that the soldier suicide rates are being distorted to make the numbers way less than they are. Sad really. Seems like the civilians and troops are being abused by the US government.


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Zmey said:


>


Oh dear, this dude having Saddams pic is one of the greatest war criminals in the Balkan wars...but, of course, Serbs always have to masturbate on creatures like him.

Otherwise, Baghdad looks in itself very warm, I especially liked the residential areas looking very community friendly, if it was not for the war of course! I wish Iraqis lots of luck, safety and peace!


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)

Something just for fun(Description is written both in Arabic and English; original commentary in Arabic)


----------

